# www.bcseedking.com



## UncleSativa (Mar 1, 2008)

:hubba: www.bcseedking.com are cool people. I had a problem and they were all over it and shipped me what i wanted. Plants were 50/50 male to female but the fems are real strong and hella powerfull. Canada is closer to me than europe. 400 miles to canada. Be sure to visit them.


----------



## snuggles (Mar 1, 2008)

I've used them before and I would again, good people. honest and fast.


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks i may find some use out of this site.​


----------

